# First Polymer Clay Pen and Razor.



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 22, 2011)

Well my wife is trying her hand at polymer clay and bead projects. This is her second flower she has done and I felt that it looked pretty dang good. So I had her wrap the tubes and plaster the flowers on then rounded to bushing sizes and baked for 10 min.
Now my turn I mounted the blanks between centers and carefully skewed the surfaced nice and flat. I did no sanding. Next I applied about 10 coats of CA sanded through all the colored pads then polished. I think for a first try they turned out much better then what I had originally pictured.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## boxerman (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow those look very nice. Did you make them for your wife?


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks. I asked if she wanted them and she said no. So I guess they are going to get sold.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 22, 2011)

My attempt at larger clearer pics.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice job. I am starting to play with PC. I think it has great potential


----------



## OOPS (Jun 22, 2011)

Very impressive. I can see it all now.....   After a few more pens, she'll be ready for a Polymer Clay Throwdown with Toni!  

I am especially impressed that it is her first effort.  Thanks for showing them.  I especially like the looks of the pen.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 22, 2011)

haha.... Tony I am sending my wife to New Jersey for a polymer clay show down.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 23, 2011)

That's really neat! My wife likes it too.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 23, 2011)

Great work.  They are both wonderful.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jun 23, 2011)

A perfect pair, great work


----------



## wizard (Jun 23, 2011)

Brian, That's two beautiful pieces of work!! Her second try? That is amazing!! Can't wait to see more. Your wife is really talented..I see it runs in the family.:wink:. Doc


----------



## Katsin (Jun 24, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 25, 2011)

my first clay was no where near that good, and so far there has not been  2nd


----------

